# American Honda Adds XM to 550K Cars



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

More and more vehicles are being stocked with satellite radio, and American Honda just announced that the car maker will be adding XM Satellite Radio to more than 550,000 2006 model vehicles. The news represents a record number of Honda and Acura brand passenger cars and trucks to arrive at dealer showrooms able to deliver the commercial-free XM service.

"The rapid expansion of XM Satellite Radio across the Honda and Acura lineups demonstrates the broad appeal of XM's award-winning content offering," said Paul Kirsch, OEM VP for XM. "XM is a perfect complement to the exceptional driving experience for Honda Civic and Honda Pilot owners."

For the first time, XM is now factory-installed on the 2006 Honda Civic and the award-winning 2006 Honda Pilot sport utility vehicle. Other Honda models with XM as a factory-installed feature for the 2006 model year include the Honda Accord, Honda Accord Hybrid, Honda Odyssey, Honda Element, and Honda Ridgeline.

XM Satellite Radio is a standard factory-installed feature on all Acura RL, Acura TL, Acura TSX and Acura MDX models.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 2004 Honda Pilot. Wish they'd offered it then. Nice tho, still. Maybe when this lease runs out I'll get XM in my 2008 Honda.


----------

